# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Matthew's Bookmarks

## Matthew VE

Here's a very quick bookmark I did. It took about half an hour. As always comments and critiques are welcome!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Lukc

I would suggest giving the lake on the side a bit more breathing space. The way it is laid out now, you're running into the frame in a way that looks accidental, rather than planned.

----------


## kacey

Very nice job on the mountain outlines, would love to see this with some colour.

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work, Matthew. Your mountains look great. I'd also like to see this with a bit of colour.  :Smile:

----------


## Matthew VE

Thanks everyone! I would like to do colour eventually.  :Smile: 




> I would suggest giving the lake on the side a bit more breathing space. The way it is laid out now, you're running into the frame in a way that looks accidental, rather than planned.


Thanks Lukc! If I get around to working on this again I will make sure to fix this. The map was so rushed that I didn't even notice.  :Wink:

----------


## Sironae

i like the idea with the text it make it special. great work.

----------


## ThomasR

I really like those mountains. I'd second what LuKc said about the lake and I'd tapper a little bit that river.

----------

